# Gas Siphoning Device Reccomendations



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Gang,
I'm tired of drinking gas when siphoning and would like to purhcase a specific device to transfer gas. I did try one of the shake style devices from Harbor Freight and was not impressed. Any reccomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

If its out of a shallow tank like a snowblower or lawn mower get a turkey baster for 1.50


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

HF sells those cheap hand pumps for a couple bux. Sometimes they're giveaway if you have enough coupons...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Gardawg said:


> Hi Gang,
> I'm tired of drinking gas when siphoning and would like to purhcase a specific device to transfer gas. I did try one of the shake style devices from Harbor Freight and was not impressed. Any reccomendations would be appreciated.


I have one of these, cheap, works. Only need it twice a year.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

For the bigger lawn tractors I use one of these: Arnold Siphon Pump For Outdoor Power Equipment - Walmart.com


Most of the time I either put the mower/blower up on a table and then pull the hose off the carb and run it into a can. OR you can leave itin the tank and use a hose pinch or shut off while your working on it. 


these are great: Bottom-line pricing on OTC Tools 4506 at ToolTopia.com


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I always use a clear hose. Never drank any petrol yet! Large diameter and it takes just a short time to siphon.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my product of choice is a primer bulb and line that is used on outboard motors, with the connector ends removed. another wal-mart purchase.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I haven't found a siphon that works effectively on a snowblower tank. 

If your carb float bowl has a screw out drain then close the fuel shutoff valve and slightly loosen the drain plug. Put a funnel under the bowl and direct the spout into a container. Remove the drain plug by hand and then open the fuel shutoff valve. The flow will not be very fast but it only takes a few minutes to drain the tank. Then close the fuel shutoff valve and install the drain plug in the float bowl.

Good luck.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had one like this for a while, it was kinda junk, and was a real chore to use (very difficult to get the flow started, and slow): 





Last year I bought one of these, a TRDP14, made by TeraPump: 
Robot Check

It's great  $6 at Amazon with free shipping, it started the siphon easily, and flows much faster than my little crappy one. It drained the ~8 gallons from my generator easily. 

I cut the end of the plastic suction tube at a shallower angle. It was originally cut at roughly 45 degrees, but that meant I couldn't drain tanks as low. So I cut it at a shallower angle, and now it maintains the suction longer, until the liquid level is lower. 

This company also makes a motorized pump, if you wanted something different, but I'm happy with my manual one so far.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

RedOctobyr said:


> Last year I bought one of these, a TRDP14, made by TeraPump:
> Robot Check
> 
> It's great  $6 at Amazon with free shipping, it started the siphon easily, and flows much faster than my little crappy one. It drained the ~8 gallons from my generator easily.
> ...


This looks like somethimg I'm going to buy. 3 gal/minute is sweet. Simple design, low cost.. I'm in. Sweet Bonny has some Amazon credits too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Walmart and auto parts stores like NAPA, Oreilly, Autozone, ... would have these on hand.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Walmart and auto parts stores like NAPA, Oreilly, Autozone, ... would have these on hand.


Respectfully, as I posted above, that's the previous type of siphon pump that I had. I was very unimpressed with mine. 

It was difficult to get the siphon started, and the small tubing diameter meant that it was slow. The tubing also always wanted to stay coiled up, which made it difficult to keep the tip of the suction tube at the bottom of the tank. That was my experience, at least. 

The other pump that I bought has a straight suction pipe, which makes it easy to place the tip where you want.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Have been using the Battery-Powered Siphon Pump as well. Got it from somewhere else though. Just replaced the batteries last fall.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd be very careful with the battery powered ones - Kerosene and Diesel are fine since they are very difficult to ignite. Gas on the other hand is another ball game - I would not trust them. My folks gave me one for xmas and I am leary about using it for anything but kerosene which a rarely use.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a pump like skutflut and K4AF I've used the battery powered pump for a very long time. no problem using it with gasoline.
I spotted this on in my laundry room
Multi-Use Transfer Pump
so I have three of them


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Depending on your budget and if you anticipate using the siphon for other things take a look at one of the many versions of Gastapper, both manual or DC powered versions.

http://www.gastapper.com/

.


----------



## ProParts (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys we sell a pump that would do the trick... handles gas and oil and pretty easy to use. Hope it helps!

Oil and Fuel Extractor - ProParts Direct

Steve


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not recommending this style, bought one and it didn't seem to work. Ended up just using the hose without the bulb but it's an option that might work for someone else.










For about the same price you can get one of these and they'd work better and if you're worried about the batteries, it's manual. You can always cut the suction side tube down a bit if you're only using it to empty lawn and garden equip :wink:

DuraHeat Plastic Siphon Pump-DH-10 - The Home Depot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ProParts said:


> Hey guys we sell a pump that would do the trick... handles gas and oil and pretty easy to use. Hope it helps!
> 
> Oil and Fuel Extractor - ProParts Direct
> 
> Steve


the holding tank is too small on that one, for me a transfer pump would be best. usually I have two or more gallons to move. while the larger snowblowers only hold about a gallon my smallest street motorcycle holds just over three gallons


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the sugesstions. The main use is for seasonal changes of gas stored in my 2 generators and a lawn tractor that sits as I don't cut my lawn anymore. I use Stabil in them but like to change the fuel once a year.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*Does this mean that pump itself never touches the fluid ??*



ProParts said:


> Hey guys we sell a pump that would do the trick... handles gas and oil and pretty easy to use. Hope it helps!
> 
> Oil and Fuel Extractor - ProParts Direct
> 
> Steve


Sounds perfect, seems like the small hand pump creates a vacuum in the container which causes the liquid to be drawn in to the container. 

Does this mean that pump itself never touches the fluid ?? 
That would be AWESOME.
Please reply with confirmation and/or correction.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*'in-line' squeeze bulb type becomes too stiff below 50 degF*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Walmart and auto parts stores like NAPA, Oreilly, Autozone, ... would have these on hand.


STRONGLY Agree with OP.
This type with the 'in-line' squeeze bulb becomes too stiff below 50 degF.
And here in the Northeast, seasonal change-over occurs in colder parts of Fall and Spring !


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Respectfully, as I posted above, that's the previous type of siphon pump that I had. I was very unimpressed with mine.
> 
> It was difficult to get the siphon started, and the small tubing diameter meant that it was slow. The tubing also always wanted to stay coiled up, which made it difficult to keep the tip of the suction tube at the bottom of the tank. That was my experience, at least.
> 
> The other pump that I bought has a straight suction pipe, which makes it easy to place the tip where you want.


This thing is easy to start, you have to know the trick. 
1. Use a finger to block the exit end of the tube.
2. Squeeze the bladder and let go.

Works every time. If you don't do step #1, forget about it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

nZone said:


> This thing is easy to start, you have to know the trick.
> 1. Use a finger to block the exit end of the tube.
> 2. Squeeze the bladder and let go.
> 
> Works every time. If you don't do step #1, forget about it.


Mine developed a leak at the cheap plastic fitting that attaches to the bulb. The plastic "compression fitting" was coming off the bulb, and not making a good seal. I couldn't get it reinstalled securely, as I recall, the threads started slipping? So even with this trick, it had a hard time generating enough suction to pull the liquid up to the bulb, it was usually just pull it partway up. If it was sealing up properly, I agree it would have been easier to get it started using this method. 

If another/better option is available for an acceptable price, I'd encourage looking at something besides this type  Even this suction trick doesn't fix the stiff tubing that wants to stay coiled up especially in cold weather. I had to zip-tie mine to a straightened coat hanger, so I could try and get the suction tube down near the bottom of the tank.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Well here's the cheapest solution of them all if your really a tight wad like me! ;>P When I'm making my home brew and transferring from my ferment bucket to my bottling bucket - I set the fermenter on the counter and the empty bucket on the floor. use my 3' length of hose filled with tap water and a finger over one end. then insert the other ind in the fermenter and then you let go of the other end and the water creates the initial "suction" when it start to flow. That way your lips never get involved! lol Same method could be utilized here except you use gas of course.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Outboard primer bulb and hoses


----------



## Gardawg (Nov 21, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> Well here's the cheapest solution of them all if your really a tight wad like me! ;>P When I'm making my home brew and transferring from my ferment bucket to my bottling bucket - I set the fermenter on the counter and the empty bucket on the floor. use my 3' length of hose filled with tap water and a finger over one end. then insert the other ind in the fermenter and then you let go of the other end and the water creates the initial "suction" when it start to flow. That way your lips never get involved! lol Same method could be utilized here except you use gas of course.


Yes, I used to do it that way with my fish tanks.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Also use the siphon that Skutflut posted about . I got from Lowes for about $5 and it's easy to use, durable, and flows fast. You need near full flow for the siphon to work well, but most operate that way. It works as a decent pump for when you can't siphon. I returned the squeeze bulb type because it was slow and leaked.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

RedOctobyr, the tube had stretched. I would cut about an inch off and reinsert back into the fitting. All vinyl tubing tends to harden when left in the cold for a long period of time. They get harder when chemical left behind in the tube. If you want cheap and efficient, you can use the pump from the soap dispensor. Attach vinyl tubing to it on both ends and start pumping.


----------



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

I use an old Holley fuel pump with long clear hose's and long battery leads that will clip on to any battery. Very easy and cheap to do.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This is what I use Frog. When winter is done, I drain run my machine dry. Then what ever is left over for petrol, gets put in to my car. 



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Walmart and auto parts stores like NAPA, Oreilly, Autozone, ... would have these on hand.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I got one of these Dura heat battery operated ones from my Home Depot Yesterday. 

I went there wanting to buy the Dura-heat DH-10 manual one 

DuraHeat Plastic Siphon Pump-DH-10 - The Home Depot

for $2.97 and even though my home depot said it was in stock it wasn't. 

Since the manual one wasn't in stock, the manager gave me the Battery operated one pictured above for $2.97 the price of the manual one.

I get it home and it clearly states "Not for use with Flammable liquids" I didn't realize this until I got it home. 

That makes me a little nervous, since the main reason I purchasd it is to drain the fuel out of my snow blower and lawn mower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been using the Kerosene pump for a number of years improperly. It's listed as a Kerosene pump and the instructions as I remember them from a few years back said not to use with gasoline.
My father in law had one and I thought it was a great idea to keep from spilling when filling the riding lawn mower. Hard to muscle a six gallon can over the fender and hit the tank fill in the center.

My mistake for recommending it. I'm guessing that because it's a cheap switch at the top of the pump it doesn't meet some safety standard (explosion proof?) and could be hazardous to my health.
Have to say I really like it though.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I've used these for years. Jig it up and down in the tank to get it started.

Easy and no gas in mouth.

http://a.co/3zXKxWH


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Here's another I use, jigs up and down to start siphon. This one has heavy duty brass piece, with I believe a ceramic ball in it.

http://a.co/7guivcD


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> For the bigger lawn tractors I use one of these: Arnold Siphon Pump For Outdoor Power Equipment - Walmart.com
> 
> 
> Most of the time I either put the mower/blower up on a table and then pull the hose off the carb and run it into a can. OR you can leave itin the tank and use a hose pinch or shut off while your working on it.
> ...


I use this same pump, I have 2 actually, I've seen them in auto part stores and found one in a Benny's market for $3.99 so I got the second one just to have a extra.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> I always use a clear hose. Never drank any petrol yet! Large diameter and it takes just a short time to siphon.


Thanks for posting this.Yesterday,I tried to syphon some fuel oil out of my barrel to use to light up a brush pile and got a mouthful-actually two.I burn off-road diesel in my heater and that stuff really tastes awful.I swalled a bit,and I bucked and gagged for twenty minutes.I never did succeed in getting a good prime.

I've seen some fairly large diameter clear hose at the hardware store and never thought of using that.Great idea.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Curious though, Mike, why not use this and avoid the mouth siphon altogether?


Ten bucks. Brass end goes into tank/barrel. Move it up and down a few times and you're siphoning.


I've used them for years. They work great.














Mike C. said:


> Thanks for posting this.Yesterday,I tried to syphon some fuel oil out of my barrel to use to light up a brush pile and got a mouthful-actually two.I burn off-road diesel in my heater and that stuff really tastes awful.I swalled a bit,and I bucked and gagged for twenty minutes.I never did succeed in getting a good prime.
> 
> I've seen some fairly large diameter clear hose at the hardware store and never thought of using that.Great idea.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Tomatillo said:


> Curious though, Mike, why not use this and avoid the mouth siphon altogether?
> 
> 
> Ten bucks. Brass end goes into tank/barrel. Move it up and down a few times and you're siphoning.
> ...


I've read on a few reviews this doesn't work well in smaller tanks, like the single stage gas tanks. Is that true? It works in the larger tanks.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

That's probably right. you have to have room to jig the brass end up and down. It's basically a check valve that forces liquid up into the hose. The ball in the valve closes on the upstroke. Once enough liquid is in the hose to pass where you have it bending down to the ground or lower tank, that's it -- gravity takes over.


I quit suckin' gas years ago when I found these.


Funny story -- back when Carter was president and we had gas rationing, I was 2 hours from home and almost out of gas. No stations were open. I had a piece of hose in the truck. I pulled over at a gas station where cars were parked and I started siphoning. I was young and stupid and figured I didn't have a choice. It was either that or be stranded on the highway.


While siphoning I saw a head pop up from the back seat. Guy was sleeping in there. Scared the **** out of both of us.


I lived to tell the story, thank God, and God forgive me! I'm glad that guy did.


Anyway, good luck. These siphons are worth having. I siphon fuel and windshield washer fluid, anti-freeze, etc. I keep several and put them in trash bags when finished, to keep them clean and separate for their purposes.




steeve725 said:


> I've read on a few reviews this doesn't work well in smaller tanks, like the single stage gas tanks. Is that true? It works in the larger tanks.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Tomatillo said:


> Curious though, Mike, why not use this and avoid the mouth siphon altogether?
> 
> 
> Ten bucks. Brass end goes into tank/barrel. Move it up and down a few times and you're siphoning.
> ...


Being able to SEE the red-dyed diesel come down the tube is all that I would need-no more getting a mouthful.I believe the problem with my other hose, as far a syphoning,is that it is too small in diameter for length of drop.With my store discount,I can get a length of clear hose for a couple of bucks-don't really need the jiggler.


----------

